# My Bee Shrimps



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello everyone, I just found out that my point and shoot camera has a macro function. 
So I decided to take some photo of my shrimps and snails.
So here they are!


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

beautiful blue rams.
and i like the color of the ada2...


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

ha its flora base substrate, ADA2 is in my 20 gallon XD


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

beautiful pictures... I love how vivid and bright they look... your camera is very nice... where did you get your blue apple snail? 


Laura


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Where did you got the adasoil? Any crs babies yet?


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

The ADA soil is from a fellow on PN awhile ago.


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

Set up a new tank with ada I from James and moved my white bees there, seem to be doing good. 
The only female did not get berried the last molt a week ago.

water para:
pH:6.2
kH:1
gH:4
TDS:125
temp: 24-25C


----------

